# CO2 to two tanks



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm looking to split my 5lb co2 tank between two tanks. I guess the best way to do this would be to use a 2 way manifold, but i was wondering if both tanks were of similar size and plant density, hence output of same bps, would a simple (cheaper) alternative of using a stainless steel 'T' work to achieve the split?

Edit - nevermind I found my answer. 

sent from Samsung GS3


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I had a cheap plastic t and it was set perfectly then it went wonky and co2 went to all of one tank and gases my discus and killed them. I cried a little.

I think a brass T or a manifold would be better

my personal experience is using a multi port manifold. I haven't had problems using one of those

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Heh thats why i picked up your 3way one. 

Will try to get it set up this weekend

sent from Samsung GS3


----------

